# Portable Video/ Still Photo LED Lights Rig for EOS-M



## surapon (Jan 10, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Our great member, Sama show us great DIY Video light for Tiny / Great EOS-M. Yes, Now is my turn too.
Just use all Old equipment That I have , including 160 LED Light Panels ( $ 32 US Dollars Each), that I have 2 years ago, Plus the L-Hand Bracket ( 10 US Dollars= 15 years ago), and Neck Support monotube ( $ 15 -20 US Dollars = 20 years ago)= Bing-Go.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 10, 2014)

Portable Video/ Still Photo LED Lights Rig for EOS-M

Enjoy, and have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------

